# Re-barreling question



## HughW2 (Dec 30, 2018)

I have a .338 win mag that I purchased back when I had the elk and Alaska bug. Doubt I will be pursuing anymore of either due to my age.  I was wondering if I could re-barrel down to a .270 Winchester.  I see the .338 is the same length action as a .30-06; was wondering if this would be possible.  Thanks for advice.


----------



## ShortMagFan (Dec 30, 2018)

It is possible but will require a new bolt face and new mag box given the different sizes of the cartridges/cartridge heads.  You might be better off just selling the 338 and buying the 270 you want


----------



## HughW2 (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks.  Was worried about the cost.


----------



## DEERSLAYERJOHN (Dec 30, 2018)

I would Look at some of the older mag calibers or even some of the newer short mags. I do not know how good a short mag would feet in a long action but it might work.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 30, 2018)

ShortMagFan said:


> It is possible but will require a new bolt face and new mag box given the different sizes of the cartridges/cartridge heads.  You might be better off just selling the 338 and buying the 270 you want



My option would switch to 7MM Rem Mag.
NO they don't kick but a tad
more than 270 in the same gun.

I don't have mine out to look at but
I believe you would only have change out the barrel .

Both are long actions.
Both have the same chamber.
Both have the same bolt face.
Both have the same extractors

Both cases are identical except
case mouth diameter.

1962 the 7MM Rem Mag was
made by necking down the
338 Win Mag, though it was a wildcat prior to 1962. Remington made the 7MM commercially
available. The rest is history.

What kind of rifle are we working
on? If it's a Ruger I can look at
mine and tell you right quick.

If it's not, I'm going to my Smith
early next week. I'll find out amd get you a price.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 30, 2018)

isn't a 7mm Rem Mag a shorter case than the Win Mags? Like .22-250 and .243.  They do have the same bolt face and extractor though. The chamber leaves with the barrel anyway so it is all really moot.




DEERSLAYERJOHN said:


> I would Look at some of the older mag calibers or even some of the newer short mags. I do not know how good a short mag would feet in a long action but it might work.



I like that idea...I might make a .264 Win Mag


----------



## Big7 (Dec 30, 2018)

7mm Rem Mag and 338 Win Mag
are the same everything except
bullet dia.

The 7MM Rem Mag is a necked down
338 Win Mag. PERIOD. I own and load for both.

That would be the best fit and I'm
betting it is the most economic way to go.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 30, 2018)

I was thinking it was the same length as a .300 Win Mag...you are correct it is the shorter length...same as the .264 Win Mag and 7mm Rem Mag.


----------



## HughW2 (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks all.


----------



## aabradley82 (Dec 31, 2018)

Making it a 264 would be cool. I understand it likes a long barrel to really come into its own. Cup of powder and one of those long 160gr bullies should work for anything that walks this continent and most of the others.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jan 18, 2019)

I am sure the 338 has sentimental value having been on those hunts in the past. Just may opinion but I would leave it as is and buy a 270. Think that would be cheaper anyway.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 7, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> isn't a 7mm Rem Mag a shorter case than the Win Mags? Like .22-250 and .243.  They do have the same bolt face and extractor though. The chamber leaves with the barrel anyway so it is all really moot. QUOTE[/]
> 
> No.
> They are exactly the same except neck diameter. And you are correct about the chamber going away with the barrel. One could even keep both barrels and switch them out with either precision shim stock or have the screw lead thread rethreaded to match the original .338 Win. Barrel. Then, with about ten minutes work you'd have 2 rifles. That's what I'd do.


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 8, 2019)

Given that you could easily find a 270 for $500 or less, not sure you're going to save much money getting yours rebarreled.  You might be able to pull off a trade with someone who really wants a 338WM and be even.  I do understand that some rifles are sentimental items though and that is a factor.  good luck to you


----------



## GSUQUAD (Mar 7, 2019)

If a rebarrel is what you do, I second the 264 option.  Especially in a heavy rifle, the recoil of the 264 is very pleasant.  Less than the 7 mag.  I love my 264 and I love people's responses when I tell them what it is.  "A what?" And then I give them the 7 mag 264 history.  264 is no joke, like said before depending on your twist rate (I'd go with 9 slowest, preferably an 8 for heavier pills) you can load anything that will take out any north American game with ease and have incredible long range ballistics on top of it.


----------

